# manzanita wood



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so i went out and there was a manzanita wood laying on the ground . i cut a big piece but it was still green it was not dried our dead yet . is this bad what is the best why to cure it our do you have too if you cut it and it still alive can you putt in your tank let me know people . i need as much info


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

?????????????????????????


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Well hopefully it is manzanita wood. You need to dry it out. Leave it in the hot sun or if it's small enough stick it in the oven at 250 degrees F. For how long? When it's dry. That's how you cure it. It should look white or grey when completely dry.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you got wood from a arbutus tree not manzanita.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

stuff was this tree for sure http://www.fineaquatics.com/images/manzanita shrub.jpg


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

is arbutus ok too


----------



## ~Lynae (Apr 21, 2010)

Should be... Manzanita is a sister to Arbutus. 
but not green!! I dont know how to do that, but maybe leave it out in the sun for the summer??


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> so i went out and there was a manzanita wood laying on the ground . i cut a big piece but it was still green it was not dried our dead yet . is this bad what is the best why to cure it our do you have too if you cut it and it still alive can you putt in your tank let me know people . i need as much info


where did you find the trees (pm me if you dont want everyone to know) ?


----------

